# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  φανταζεστε

## giannis000

φανταζεστε να γνωρισουμε καποιον/α στην ζωη μας που θα φοβαται μην μας χασει?

Υ.Γ. τωρα θα μου πειτε προσγειωσου.

----------

